# Mathey Tissot, Any Idea Of Age/value?



## sucks2bu (Aug 22, 2013)

I bought a vintage car with the idea of restoring it. In the process of taking out the interior (back seats). I came accross this watch nicely resting under the seat. I asked previous owner if by any chance he had lost a watch in the car and he replied that he never wears a watch. Seems im the new owner.  I would love to know more or less when it was made and if I can sell it to offset some of the cars cost.. sorry but im a car guy above all else.

What I know:

Mathey tissot

Solid 14k gold

3 diamonds on each end of band total of 6

No numbers that I could find

All your help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## sucks2bu (Aug 22, 2013)

Cant seem to post pics. Hummmmm


----------



## sucks2bu (Aug 22, 2013)

Guess I cant do it from my phone. If someone can post them for me I can email them to you. Thanks


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

What was the car btw?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi & welcome to the forum :thumbsup:

This post covers the Forum`s stance on valuations...



mel said:


> *No one on The Watch Forum is a Professional Appraiser or Valuation Expert, and therefore, we cannot offer any kind*
> 
> * of valuation or appraisal service. All of our members are enthusiastic collectors with some experience in restoration and*
> 
> ...


Your best bet would be to check closed listings on Ebay for Mathey Tissot, there might be one that matches your watch :wink2:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Sounds interesting, Like Mel Mach said......... 

If it is a Mathey Tissot then it's going to be early, best guess would be 1940's and 14k Gold points to it being American.........

Would love to see some pics!!

Welcome to the forum by the way! :welcome:


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

sounds very nice ,i would love to see the pics also


----------



## jackinbox99 (Aug 21, 2013)

Sounds like an interesting find. I remember when I was cleaning up a girlfriends car ready to sell once and under the rear seat I found a driving school rear view mirror & fixing bracket. Turned out she didnt realise the car was once a learner driver car and that explains why the clutch always felt a bit ropey!


----------

